# A few Bumper Boy Questions



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

For the BumperBoy two shooters

Is there a difference between a First Unit BB and an Add On Unit other than the fact that the First Unit package comes with a transmitter, and the Add On does not ?

If you have a few (2)of the units but have no transmitter, can you just buy a (1) transmitter and use both units in tandem?

Do you have to somehow "marry" the units recievers to the new transmitter?


john


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

John,

There is no difference in the actual unit, other than no transmitter. If you have two units that have the exact same receiver box, you will be able to "marry" them by following the very easy instructions on the unit receiver.

The one caveat is: If you have a Two Shooter Sportsman, it is not able to be joined up with the the others. If you have a derby double, or a 4 shooter, etc. you should have no problem matching them up.

Now the issue is just finding the transmitter.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

It depends on what electronics they have. If it is a Sportsman they don't marry up with any other electronics. So 4 Sportsman would require 4 seperate remotes.
The BB Derby Doubles will marry up with each other if they are of the same generation. There are different generations of electronics. Those made before 2004 or 2003 are different than later models.

The BB tech told me the best way to ID the age is by looking at the arm that the servo triggers. If it has a brass colored arm vs a silver colored arm thing. The remotes are also different in that the middle button {on the red line I believe}is different. One generation says Daisy Chain and the other generation says something different. 

Sorry if this is seems clear as mud, but Im going off of my memory as I'm travelling and don't have any units with me.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Zman1001 said:


> John,
> 
> There is no difference in the actual unit, other than no transmitter. If you have two units that have the exact same receiver box, you will be able to "marry" them by following the very easy instructions on the unit receiver.
> 
> ...


Don't Bumperboy vendors sell them ?

john


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

mjh345 said:


> It depends on what electronics they have. If it is a Sportsman they don't marry up with any other electronics. So 4 Sportsman would require 4 seperate remotes.
> The BB Derby Doubles will marry up with each other if they are of the same generation. *There are different generations of electronics. Those made before 2004 or 2003 are different than later models.
> *The BB tech told me the best way to ID the age is by looking at the arm that the servo triggers. If it has a brass colored arm vs a silver colored arm thing. The remotes are also different in that the middle button {on the red line I believe}is different. One generation says Daisy Chain and the other generation says something different.
> 
> Sorry if this is seems clear as mud, but Im going off of my memory as I'm travelling and don't have any units with me.


So In terms of compatibility, what do they mean when they say first,second, or some other "generation" for the Units themself and the Transmitters/Receivers ? Are the various generations componants not compatable?

One more thing...What does third party control ready, and auto run ready mean ? 


john


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I had the same question.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

john fallon said:


> Don't Bumperboy vendors sell them ?
> 
> john


Since they went to the new electronics, I do not know.

I assume they would, but with new electronic out......

Merry Christmas


----------



## Rob Cherry (Aug 10, 2009)

John,
I think that the "generation" of the unit is referring to small improvements BB has made over the years, such as changing the placement of the servo to lessen the recoil from the .22 cal shell, the first design was in line with the breech, I have seen newer units with the servos offset. The shell extractor was also changed I believe which prevents the rim of the .22 cartridge from getting behind the extractor, and stuck in the breech, a little annoying but nothing your pocket knife or a leatherman can't fix. Since the electronics are what "drives" the units I would think that they (the electronics ) don't care about where the servos are and just send the signal so compatibility here wouldn't be an issue. I believe all versions of the old electronics are compatible with each other. The new electronics and the old electronics, to my knowledge are not compatible. Third party control ready and auto run are features found on the new electronics. Third party control will let you run a winger or Malcolm using the BB electronics, so you don't have to use a Tritronics pro control, so no more going to the line with a BB control, Tritronics control, E collar control and a healing stick with your whistle in your mouth. Auto run is a feature that allows the trainer to press one button and have the BB "talk" to one another in the field. Say you have a Quad set up, old BB sequence would have been press arm button then launch for each unit 1-4 in the field, to get that unit to launch so 8 button pushes if you don't use any sound in this scenario. Auto run allows you to push one button and have the units talk to one another. The signal from # 1 launcher goes to#2 then #3 then #4. You can program the delay from 1-6 seconds. This allows you to concentrate on your dog and not pushing buttons. 
Hope this helps
Rob


----------



## Jeff Brown (Jan 5, 2008)

John or you trying to Help Norma M?

The way it works is the daily double with speak to each other electronically iwth one transmitter. The sportsman will not interact.

I have 3 units all 2 shooters that I use from one transmitter. They are great when they work. 

My problem is I go thru servos like they are water at least 2 a year. I have tried removing the one and putting a new one on. I dont have the patience becuase of the heat shrink over the male-female connection. So I just buy 2 new ones plus the wiring harness and have them put the whole thing together. It's expensive. I have 3 full units at homes that I am going to send back for new ones.

Also if the elctronics go it's 250 to have the lastest version installed. Which they are pushing. I have 1 unit that may need it. I have to reach for the sky when firing.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

That not good Jeff. I am still trying to decide on if I am going to buy some. I threw my money away on the max 5000s years ago and do not want to go down that road again.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I have 4 derby doubles. I got 3 when they first came out. Got another about 5 years ago.

I've replaced one (1) servo since I got them...

The servo is very easy to test and replace if needed. Maybe some BB's have a hard life. I keep mine two each in the bag they sell. When I had 3 I kept the odd one in a bag made to carry a circular saw. If you cock the mechanism with a fired blank in it you can trip it where the servo does with very little effort. Watch your fingers aren't somplace you'll get pinched.

When you want to launch a bumper you must push the launch button for a second for everything to happen. If you just tap the button like we are used to doing for other things it isn't reliable.

Other than charging them I don't do anything special, clean them once a year.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Jeff Brown said:


> John or you trying to Help Norma M?
> 
> The way it works is the daily double with speak to each other electronically iwth one transmitter. The sportsman will not interact.
> 
> ...


No I'm not asking for Norma. 

I recently bought two used units on line, the two units are controlled by one transmitter. 
For some reason I could not download an operating manual from the BB site. I need to know how to fire bumper #1 from unit #1 then from unit#2) in that order, then with the next dog, bumper #2 from each unit, in the same(#1 then#2) order .

Is it as simple as it seems, simply arm, then push the appropriate button ?

If someone has one downloaded and can send it to me I would greatly appreciate it.

john


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

John, it is that simple. Just press arm, then the launch button, repeat for second launcher, and repeat the process for the second set.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

How often should you charge the batteries ?
Every time you use them or only when the low battery light goes on?
Or either, it does not matter, so keep the batteries fully charged?

john


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

when the battery light comes on


----------



## MDowney (Mar 22, 2008)

If I use mine every day for an hour or two I charge them once every 10 days or so. If you wait for the low battery light to come on you will have launch only and no sound till you get them charged.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Gary (or anyone that would know),

Can you still buy a new(replacement) OLD style transmitter or receiver from BB ? Will BB continue to provide support in the way of parts and repair for these units?

john


----------

